# Photos of your tanks from around the UK



## Dan Crawford (20 Jul 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm currently designing our FOF stand and one of the things i'd like to do is create a map of the UK with pics of your tank in the place of your county. If your up for it please send me a pic of your tank along with your county and i'll see how it looks. Please the file as your name and county ie.Dancrawford_northamptonshire.jpg Please send me the best version you have.
Send it to dan.crawford@ukaps.org
Cheers

Dan


----------



## nickyc (20 Jul 2008)

That sounds cool!  When would you need them by?


----------



## Tom (20 Jul 2008)

Do you want to use the one I sent you the other day? Or a pic of the new tank?

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Jul 2008)

I could do with them within the next couple of weeks. I need time to put it together.

Tom, its up to you, whichever you'd prefer.


----------



## Gill (20 Jul 2008)

feel free to use any of the pix i have on here, help yourself to them.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Jul 2008)

Gill said:
			
		

> feel free to use any of the pix i have on here, help yourself to them.


thanks mate but the quality of forum submitted photos is too low I'm afraid.


----------



## JamesM (20 Jul 2008)

Great idea 

Does it have to be full tank shots, or can it be macros?


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Jul 2008)

macros for sure!


----------



## JamesM (20 Jul 2008)

Email sent mate


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2008)

Do you have enough from me already, Dan?


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jul 2008)

LOL, yes me old bean, i think i have more shots of your tanks than you do LOL.

I've just whipped these lists of tinternet so please forgive me if anything is missing....

*Areas covered so far:*
Avon
Bedfordshire
Berkshire
Borders
Buckinghamshire
Cambridgeshire *(George)*
Central
Cheshire *(Graeme)*
Cleveland
Clwyd
Cornwall
County Antrim
County Armagh
County Down
County Fermanagh
County Londonderry
County Tyrone
Cumbria
Derbyshire *(Johnny)*
Devon
Dorset
Dumfries and Galloway
Durham
Dyfed
East Sussex
Essex
Fife
Gloucestershire
Grampian
Greater London *(Dascious)*
Greater Manchester
Gwent
Gwynedd County
Hampshire
Herefordshire
Hertfordshire
Highlands and Islands
Humberside
Isle of Wight
Kent
Lancashire
Leicestershire *(Aeropars)*
Lincolnshire *(spaldingaquatics)*
Lothian
Merseyside
Mid Glamorgan
Norfolk
North Yorkshire
Northamptonshire *(Dan)*
Northumberland
Nottinghamshire *(Saintly)*
Oxfordshire *(Themuleous)*
Powys
Rutland
Shropshire
Somerset
South Glamorgan
South Yorkshire
Staffordshire *(Garuf)*
Strathclyde
Suffolk
Surrey *(Planter)*
Tayside
Tyne and Wear
Warwickshire
West Glamorgan
West Midlands *(SteveUK)*
West Sussex
West Yorkshire
Wiltshire * (Beeky)*
Worcestershire

*Welsh Counties*
Blaenau Gwent
Bridgend *(James M)*
Caerphilly
Cardiff
Carmarthenshire
Ceredigion
Conwy
Denbighshire
Flintshire
Gwynedd
Isle of Anglesey
Merthyr Tydfil
Monmouthshire
Neath Port Talbot
Newport
Pembrokeshire
Powys
Rhondda Cynon Taff
Swansea
Torfaen
Vale of Glamorgan
Wrexham *(TGM)*

*Scottish Counties*
Aberdeenshire
Angus [Forfarshire]
Argyleshire
Ayrshire
Banffshire	
Berwickshire
Buteshire
Caithness-shire
Clackmannanshire
Dumbartonshire
Dumfries-shire
East Lothian [Haddington]
Fifeshire
Hebrides
Inverness-shire
Kincardineshire
Kinross-shire
Kirkcudbrightshire
Lanarkshire
Lochaber
Midlothian
Morayshire [Elginshire]
Nairnshire
Orkney Isles
Peebles-shire
Perthshire
Renfrewshire
Ross & Cromarty
Roxburghshire
Selkirkshire
Shetland Isles
Stirlingshire
Sutherlandshire
West Lothian [Linlithgowshire]

As you can see, there are a lot of photos required! don't be shy folks


----------



## spaldingaquatics (21 Jul 2008)

awww why does george have to live in Lincolnshire, how am I suppose to compete with him   

How many pictures are you planning to have on the stand Dan?, are you just using one persons tank from each county or just as many as you get sent?



Thanks
Adam


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jul 2008)

Well i'm trying to get one picture per county, i couldn't fit more than one in each area. It's gonna be quite tough to fill the whole country so if there are some counties without photos then maybe i'll fill them with those who have missed out on their own area?


----------



## planter (21 Jul 2008)

Dan, You have my pics mate!  Ill leave it to you to choose the best one..  put me down for Surrey If you like


----------



## Aeropars (21 Jul 2008)

You can have mine for Leicestershire if you think its good enough?

You can see the tank on my site www.leeandlou.co.uk


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Dan, You have my pics mate!  Ill leave it to you to choose the best one..  put me down for Surrey If you like


Cheers pal.


			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> You can have mine for Leicestershire if you think its good enough?
> 
> You can see the tank on my site http://www.leeandlou.co.uk



The quality is too low pal, any chance of emailing me your best shots???


----------



## Garuf (21 Jul 2008)

I'm in staffordshire but both of my tanks are nothing special...


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jul 2008)

No worries mate, thats not really the point    It's more to illustrate the scale of the aquatic plant scene within the UK.


----------



## Aeropars (21 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> planter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, sure. It was just so you could actually see if it was any good for what you wanted. I have the hi-res ones at home so i'll take some more and email them all over and you can pick and choose.


----------



## Garuf (21 Jul 2008)

You can add Daniel to staffordshire then, It's a shame my cube isn't grown out, I think it would make a nice demonstration of what you can do on a pretty tight budget. It cost me less than Â£100 for everything.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> awww why does george have to live in Lincolnshire, how am I suppose to compete with him



I think Lincolnshire should have it's own section seeing as there are so many of us. lol

Andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Jul 2008)

I'll try and sort out a couple of decent pics of mine for you Dan.  Although I know there are some other guys in Notts who might have some better tanks and pics.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2008)

You can use my older 'scapes as Cambridgeshire, as I moved in May last year.


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jul 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> spaldingaquatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here here.


----------



## Dacious (21 Jul 2008)

I live in Middlesex would that help??


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You can use my older 'scapes as Cambridgeshire, as I moved in May last year.


Done!
Now the rest of you Lincolnshire folks need to get me some pic, first one received get in.........  


			
				Dacious said:
			
		

> I live in Middlesex would that help??


Certainly, get your photo over......


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

Upload your photos here http://gallery.me.com/dj.crawford#100028


----------



## Egmel (22 Jul 2008)

Well I don't think I'll be able to compete with planter for Surrey but in case you want any, all of my photos are on my flickr site http://www.flickr.com/photos/egmel/sets ... 240461190/

Good Luck filling up the map.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

It's not really a matter of competing, more, first come first serve.


----------



## Egmel (22 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It's not really a matter of competing, more, first come first serve.


Nah, I think you should pick the best from the region if you want to show case them. 

Or pick to get a nice mix of 'scapes/colours so that the final map looks good.

How are you going to do it, are you going to have a mini tank in each county or are you going to crop the images to be the shape of the counties and jigsaw them all together.  If you did the latter you could pick specimen plant photos for the counties whose shapes are less well suited to full tank shots... just a thought.


----------



## daniel19831123 (23 Jul 2008)

too bad I have to strip my tank down and rescape it as I'm moving to a new place. didn't mature enough for me to take a shot.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2008)

Where does London fall under? can never get my head around counties!!! or is it Greater London?


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jul 2008)

IMO there is Greater London and the the counties. Here is the map that i'm basing it on.


----------



## JamesC (24 Jul 2008)

London is an awkward one. I'm in Bexley which has a Kent postal address and post code but is officially part of Greater London.

James


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jul 2008)

Well if you londoners want to send me your photos along with your thoughts about where they should go then i'm sure we can come up with somthing


----------



## The Green Machine (28 Jul 2008)

Hi Dan,

If there are any images of our stuff that you fancy just let us know which and we will get them to you.


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2008)

The-Green-Machine said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> 
> If there are any images of our stuff that you fancy just let us know which and we will get them to you.


You've got Wrexham then! Send as you wish....


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jul 2008)

Excellent idea Dan, I'll get some photos over to you this eve for Oxfordshire 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jul 2008)

I'll have a tidy up of my little 60cm and take some pics when I can for West Midlands


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2008)

My Album
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v125/psgill00/ now public

All pix are 1024 * 768

feel free to use any you want - there are over 1700 images


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks mate but Steve's got West Mids


----------



## Aeropars (29 Jul 2008)

Mine will be coming this week when the camera comes back from repair.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Come on folks, i'm stillin need of loads of tank shots


----------



## Aeropars (13 Aug 2008)

right, I'm good to go tonight. camera was sent back AGAIN!! But now been sent a brand new one so i'll grab some decent ones tonight  with a bit of luck.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Nice one, look forward to them. Upload them using the link in my sig.


----------



## beeky (13 Aug 2008)

You should have one for Wiltshire by now.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Got it, cheers Beeky.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Aug 2008)

HI Dan,did you get a decent one of mine for worcestershire ? regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

not yet pal?


----------



## a1Matt (13 Aug 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> London is an awkward one. I'm in Bexley which has a Kent postal address and post code but is officially part of Greater London.
> 
> James



I agree. It is awkward. 

I have a simliar thing in Bromley which is also designated as greater London.  Some of Bromley has London postcodes and some of it has Kent postcodes!

Looking at the map it looks like neither Kent nor London have uploaded pics yet!


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Dascious has Greater London.
If you guys have any ideas on how to get around these divided counties etc please let me know. It looks like i'm not gonna be able to fill the whole map so i'll have to fill the empty counties with the pics from Lincoln etc who have more than one tank per county.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

When is the finish date for this? also does it have to be tank shots or can it include close ups of plants?


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

I need them all in by the end of september for sure. Macros are good mate, bring them on


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

what do you think to this:


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Thats nice mate but unfortunately Saintly has beaten you to the Nottinghamshire spot. If you upload it anyway i'll try and use it elsewhere.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

Mark  

i wasnt sure what the quality had to be like. I was on holiday when you posted this


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

it has come up with the nu,ber of photo instead of like everyone elses name? Trust me to do it wrong


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> it has come up with the nu,ber of photo instead of like everyone elses name? Trust me to do it wrong


I can sort that out  mate but is that the best quality one you have? it's a little low res....


----------



## a1Matt (13 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Dascious has Greater London.
> If you guys have any ideas on how to get around these divided counties etc please let me know. It looks like i'm not gonna be able to fill the whole map so i'll have to fill the empty counties with the pics from Lincoln etc who have more than one tank per county.



Well, as I have no decent shots of my tank, I reckon James should do Kent proud  ...


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Bring it on James!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i was trying to say, i didnt realise it was that bad    just get rid of it   

I have uplaoded another one which is better still not great IMO


----------



## jay (13 Aug 2008)

Could divide London up into quarters. North/east, south west etc..

I'll shut up if you've already sorted out the problem


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Could divide London up into quarters. North/east, south west etc..


Thats a good idea, i like it, we'll do that if no-one has any other suggestions.....


----------



## jay (13 Aug 2008)

There you go, not as dumb as i look.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> There you go, not as dumb as i look.



I cant see you


----------

